# Spirit's Adventures Downtown & at the Beach



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't posted on the forum for a while, still have been reading different posts almost every day though.

Anyways, lots has been happening, been doing a lot with the horses and working (I work at a small animal vet clinic).

A couple weekends ago I took Spirit into town to walk around downtown and around the City Beach (dogs aren't allowed but there aren't any rules about horses




). Spirit was great, as always, we didn't get farther than like 5 feet without being stopped by another group of people, it's literally an ALL day thing. It's amazing how very few people around here (Sandpoint, Idaho) know about miniature horses, we only had a handful of people who knew he was a "miniature horse" and knew about the breed before we talked to them. Most people called him a "miniature pony" or a "baby pony", I then informed them that he is a miniature horse and is full grown.



It was actually kind of funny people would ask "so what breed is he?", I would say, "he's a miniature horse"....they would than say "no, I mean what breed of horse is he?"....than I'd go into explaining the miniature horse breed.

We got lots of double takes, laughs, "Oh my god!"'s (THE most heard phrase when people would see him), and LOTS of smiles, along with weird looks...





Spirit rides around in my Ford Explorer, we put the back seat down and I'll sit in the one seat that's left up so I can sit next to him while my mom drives. Once we get into town (and aren't going so fast) Spirit LOVES to stick his head out of the window! People REALLY get a kick out of that, we'll hear people yelling "Is that a horse in that car?!?!), it's really funny.



Spirit will also whinny while going through town, and he has a really high pitched little whinny, it's hilarious! People will be looking all around for a trailer only to find it came out from a car window!

We first walked around the beach, which has signs all over that say "No Dogs..." BUT no signs that say "No horses...." so we feel pretty special!



Of course Spirit wears his "bun-bag" while walking around so there are no messes so there's no reason not to allow horses!





For those who don't know, Spirit is my 3 yr. old gelding and he's about 27 1/2" tall.

Getting ready to load up in my car and goin' down the highway~











*I will be posting multiple pages as I have too many pics.



So here are the ones walking around the beach:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)

And than we moved on into downtown:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)

And at a downtown park for lunch with my 2 little sisters, a good friend and her mom~


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)

And back to walking around downtown, we even got invited to come in a store~
















This little girl had never touched a horse before, she was always too afraid, her parents would always try to get her to pet (or just touch) a horse and she never would. At first she was very hesitant around Spirit and didn't want to get close to him. We all just kept petting Spirit and saying how soft and nice he was, after a couple minutes she had petted her first horse! She had the biggest smile on her face and was VERY proud of herself. Her parents were so proud of her too and clapped and applauded the little girl the first time she touched him. She was sad when they had to leave and tried following Spirit down the sidewalk, it was SO cute.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 28, 2010)

And lastly we hit the beach again, this time though Spirit got to cool of in the water and swim for the first time! He was a little hesitant getting in but once he got in he loved the water! He would walk around me and kept walking out into the deeper water, than he'd run/swim after me. He also kept plunging his whole nose underwater! For some reason he thought that was fun! lol






























My mom had left with my car after we got done walking around downtown and so Spirit and I hung out with a couple friends at the beach (which is when I took him in the water) and than we rode home in my friends Jeep. Here's a pic. of Spirit and I while we were at a gas station on the way home~


----------



## barnbum (Jul 28, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 28, 2010)

That is fantastic! Where did you getthe travel bag for droppings??


----------



## love_casper (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks like SOOOO much fun! I'd love to be that close to a beach, water looks awesome. Such a wonderful boy you have.


----------



## wrs (Jul 28, 2010)

Loved every picture.





He looks like a wonderful little guy. I'm always amazed by the versatility of a miniature horse. Great job.





Thanks for sharing.


----------



## little lady (Jul 28, 2010)

How awesome is that!! He seems to truly enjoy all the attention and is making a great statement for miniatures!!



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 28, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it was tons of fun and Spirit did so good, he really does enjoy it!

I got the "bun-bag" (poo catcher) from my neighbor, she makes them herself. Here's her website and it has all her contact info on it:

http://www.bunbag.com/

I LOVE mine (ended up buying two of them for both my lil' guys), they work great and work everytime. Very easy to use and my boys didn't have any trouble getting used to it and now don't mind it whatsoever. I highly recommend them, they are definately worth the money. One of mine that I bought is 5 yrs. old (has been used a lot!)and still looks/works great, no problems with it "falling apart" or anything.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 29, 2010)

What a fantastic ambassador he is! It's completely obvious how much he enjoys it and everyone, in turn, enjoys him. Wish my boys would do that!





There were plenty of kiddos wanting to pet the ponies and parents wanting to take pictures when I took them to the ocean last weekend but how do you nicely explain that one is two year old stallion (who promptly stepped on someone's bare feet) and the other is a naughty boy who just wants to drive and will nip half the kids who want to pet him because he's bored??



There's no nice way to tell adorable young children they can't pet the ponies- you end up looking like Scrooge no matter how you do it.

You are sooooo lucky.

Love the bun bag too!

Leia

P.S.- There are some mighty cute, horse-loving guys at that beach. Where did you say you live?....*LOL*


----------



## Becky (Jul 29, 2010)

Great pictures and what great ambassadors for the breed you and Spirit are!





So, when someone wants to know what you can do with a miniature horse, the answer is, have FUN!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 29, 2010)

what a fabulous day you had - and he was well received everywhere he went looks like. I enjoyed the photos - like they told a story. Very well done.

Does the "diaper" thing actually work?? where do you get such a thing?

_**** well DUH ...... that'll teach me to read ALL the posts before I add my 2 cents worth LOL I see the bag info - thanks - will check it out*_


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 29, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> What a fantastic ambassador he is! It's completely obvious how much he enjoys it and everyone, in turn, enjoys him. Wish my boys would do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! I live in Sagle but these guys were found in Sandpoint, Idaho! LOL


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 29, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> what a fabulous day you had - and he was well received everywhere he went looks like. I enjoyed the photos - like they told a story. Very well done.
> 
> Does the "diaper" thing actually work?? where do you get such a thing?
> 
> _**** well DUH ...... that'll teach me to read ALL the posts before I add my 2 cents worth LOL I see the bag info - thanks - will check it out*_



LOL no worries! I would have posted it again just for you!


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh these are fantastic pictures! What great fun! I esp got a kick out of the shirtless guys petting your boy. Too funny. You really brightened alot of peoples day


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 30, 2010)

The last picture says it all....you could not look happier!! What great pictures and a wonderful day you all had!

Looks to be a great way to pick up some nice young studs too!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2010)

WOW! The pictures are brilliant








What a fun way for you and your little fella to spend the day.

Did I read somewhere that you are hoping he will be a therapy mini? He will be just perfect!





Anna


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks so much fun! I'd love to do that with my minis in the near future



Good thing we just got a mini van haha


----------



## twister (Aug 1, 2010)

Great photos, you and Spirit are such good ambassadors for the breed, way to go





Yvonne


----------

